# New P365



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this SIG today, and am taking it to the range in the morning. It is just the standard fare P365, and I bought an extra magazine (12 rounder), to go with the two 10 rounders that came with the pistol.








I will post a range review of it tomorrow. Sure feels good in the hand, and I like the Tritium night sights.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice, looking forward to the range report!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> I bought this SIG today, and am taking it to the range in the morning. It is just the standard fare P365, and I bought an extra magazine (12 rounder), to go with the two 10 rounders that came with the pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got three of them. You'll be surprised at how well they shoot for such a small little gun. You can carry them all day and not even know that they're there. You can also get different grip modules for these guns and there's a wealth of aftermarket parts available. 15 round magazines are also available. I swapped out the stock triggers for Armory Craft and polished the flats on the slides. The first two I bought, one for each pocket.

The P365 SAS (Sig Anti Snag) I bought as an impulse buy just because it's different. I got a pretty good deal on it as someone had traded it in and according to the dealer it was sitting on the shelf for some time. I'm guessing because the sights take some getting used to. You need to use a coin in order to field strip the pistol and the slide lock is too small and difficult to manipulate. In spite of those short comings it's my favorite of the three. When I saw it I kinda' went ape shit over it. I must be outta' my mind? Maybe it's the gold Zaffiri Precision barrel that came with it? I don't know if Sig offered that barrel? I couldn't leave these guns alone either.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Congrats.......you will like it- I gar ron tee.....

I finally put the XL frame on mine- (got it cheap) and believe it or not- i like it even better. It is my #1 go to carry today.


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a P365XL I bought last year and I love it!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks all! I do like it...a lot. Here are the results of my shooting this morning at the range:








This little 9mm does shoot very well. The sights are great, and the trigger is nothing to sneeze at either. I had to wrap the pinky around the bottom of the frame with the standard 10 shot magazine, and got "most" of the pinky around the 10 rounder with the extension...the 12 rounder was no problems at all.

This little gun ran 100% with everything from 115 grain ball, to 147 grain Gold Dots. I have some pistols that hang up at times with the Gold Dots, so I don't run them in them. I could tell that even with a 3.1" barrel, the gun wanted to be more accurate than I am!

The safety was positive on both sides of the gun, and I am the type that prefers a manual safety on a pistol...even though I have some that do not have this. Years ago I learned on a 1911, and I guess that sort of set the pace for me.

I did my shooting from 25 feet, and was not so worried about going fast. I wanted to see, this first time out, what kind of accuracy I could shoot the gun with. My shots were about two seconds apart. You can see from the 6" plate marked "LH", that I tended to push my hits to the right. Not too shabby for the off-hand though.

This is one solid little pistol, and now am saving for the XL version of this gun. Lord willing, in a few months I will be able to pick one of those up.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> I bought this SIG today, and am taking it to the range in the morning. It is just the standard fare P365, and I bought an extra magazine (12 rounder), to go with the two 10 rounders that came with the pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you bought it new, the 12 rounders should have been included, it come one 10 and one 12 new in box.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Good choice , it’s like AR15 , so many options to upgrade..
you'll will like it


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

www.sigguy.com is a great website and YouTube channel for resources (info, parts, etc.) for the P365 and other Sig pistols.
You might find it helpful.
HTH


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

casurvivor said:


> If you bought it new, the 12 rounders should have been included, it come one 10 and one 12 new in box.


Nope, this one just came with two 10 rounders.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Nope, this one just came with two 10 rounders.


All of mine came with two 10 round magazines and one 12 round. Of the 10 round magazines one is flush fit and the other has a small pinky extension. Yours has the ambidextrous safety and comes with only two 10 round magazines probably for people who live in states with magazine restrictions? I'm only guessing but the models with the ambidextrous safety may need that feature in order to be California compliant also? It's possible that other states may require that feature as well.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

casurvivor said:


> If you bought it new, the 12 rounders should have been included, it come one 10 and one 12 new in box.


Actually,
Now the retail P365 comes with 2 10-round magazines.
The P365 X and XL come with 2 12-round magazines.

I purchased a used P365 and the seller included the 2 original 10-round mags, a retail 12-round mag, and a 15-round magazine.
The P365 has a curved trigger but the X and XL come with straight triggers.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> Actually,
> Now the retail P365 comes with 2 10-round magazines.
> The P365 X and XL come with 2 12-round magazines.
> 
> ...


Yup .. depends on where you buy it 
With State compliant like CA only come with 2x10rds , I saw a packet comes with 2x12rds in my state ..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually, I didn't mind having to pick up the 12 round magazine. If I can defend myself with 20 rounds, then I'm in over my head.

The 12 round magazine makes the pistol feel like more of a full-sized one though.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

hike1272.mail said:


> Actually,
> Now the retail P365 comes with 2 10-round magazines.
> The P365 X and XL come with 2 12-round magazines.
> 
> ...


Actually, mine came with a one 10 rounds flat base pad and a 12-rounder extended base pad


----------



## hbkramer3 (2 mo ago)

I was not to happy with the grip length on my 365 since my pinky was half on and half off,which is never good for gun control and accuracy. So like a few others here I took advantage of the modularity of the gun and bought the XL frame and have the best of both worlds now, the short barrel for EDC and a grip that is pinky friendly.
Even though it is an excellent format for me in this configuration I am just as happy, if not more so with my out of the box Taurus G4X. I don’t go snickering before you pick one up and send pa few mags full o 9 mm down range with it. You may just be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

hbkramer3 said:


> I was not to happy with the grip length on my 365 since my pinky was half on and half off,which is never good for gun control and accuracy. So like a few others here I took advantage of the modularity of the gun and bought the XL frame and have the best of both worlds now, the short barrel for EDC and a grip that is pinky friendly.
> Even though it is an excellent format for me in this configuration I am just as happy, if not more so with my out of the box Taurus G4X. I don’t go snickering before you pick one up and send pa few mags full o 9 mm down range with it. You may just be pleasantly surprised!


I never was happy with the hold on the micro 365 but it THE cc for me, I have 2 and 1-XL and 1-365 specter comp. Recently I purchased a 365 XMACRO, WOW what a difference, it shoots flat like a big gun. Since then I purchased 2 XMACRO grip modules and 2 more 17 round mags. I use one XMACRO module on my 365 Spectre Comp, one on my XL. If I wasn't so happy with my 4-p320 AXG's I sell them but I've put so much time customizing them I won't, plus they shoot like a dream.
Anyway the P365 platform is covering all one needs from CC to a good sized compact, If I was just starting out now I'd just buy all the P365 models and be done with it... Now high on the list is the Icarus aluminum grip module for the p365's


----------

